

Voicebuzz, Add voice to your Facebook status - nutanc
http://www.kookoo.in/voicebuzz/

======
nutanc
This service was basically created to showcase the capabilities of KooKoo
(<http://www.kookoo.in>).Do let us know what you think of voice on
Facebook.There has recently been some interest in India, with Aircell, a
service provider, providing this service.

If you are calling from outside India, call 091-40-30512834

